# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.20.01 FRP REMOVE for New Alcatel smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.20.01*  ..............................الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*  ...........................Released *FRP REMOVE* feature for the newest group of  .................*Qcom Alcatel/Vodafone* models with Android 5.1 and higher.   .............*Alcatel: ...............♦ One Touch Allura .............♦ One Touch Pop 3 (5.5) .............♦ One Touch Pop 4 .............♦ OneTouch Pop 4+ .............♦ One Touch PIXI 4 .............♦ One Touch Pixi 4 6.0 .............♦ OneTouch IDOL 4S .............♦ Flint .............♦ Fierce 4 .............♦ IDEAL .............♦ IDOL 4 ...........Vodafone: .............♦ Tab Speed 6 .............♦ Tab Prime 6G6-U10 / G6-U251 .............♦ Tab Prime 7 .............♦ Smart Platinum 7*  ..........Follow الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for step-by-step guide. ..........This solution included in our new virtual product - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ..........Many thanks to all loyal customers who bought Pack 3 during the last few days,  ..........and we would like to inform you, that as of now price for Pack 3 has been increased by 10$.    ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

